# Iphone questions



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Got a new SE iPhone.

My notifications are silent.

Any tips on turning on some kind of tone to go with notifications?

Thanks in advance


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

The same thing happened to me recently. Uber still pings but Lyft is silent. Support and help topics are useless.


----------



## ubermikeo (Feb 10, 2021)

Settings----->Uber Driver-------->notifications.


----------



## Atavar (Aug 11, 2018)

How does that help Lyft?


----------



## warsaw (Apr 8, 2017)

They’re giving you the silent treatment!


----------



## FerengiBob (Nov 6, 2019)

Cut off Bluetooth and it seemed to work


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

Atavar said:


> The same thing happened to me recently. Uber still pings but Lyft is silent. Support and help topics are useless.


First off I have not done Lyft in a while now.

This has always been a problem for me with the Lyft app and my iPhone. Here is what I had to do to to put a band aide on the problem.

When ever I stopped getting ping notification sound on Lyft I would simply close the Lyft app while still online and immediately reopen it. This would turn the sound notification back on. Any time I got a phone call or a text message it would turn the sound notification off again on Lyft and i would have to repeat closing and reopening the Lyft app.

It does not really turn the sound notification off it just turns it down to a low lever that you can barely hear when the volume is maxed out on your phone.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Nythain (Jul 15, 2021)

Lyft app has an option for audio to go through bluetooth or not. Check that setting and set accordingly. Wish Uber had this option, I have to keep my phone disconnected from my car while Ubering because in order to hear notifications and gps directions i would have to have my source set to bluetooth instead of radio. Lyft I can connect via bluetooth, tell app to play notification sound through device audio, bam, hands free phone, notifications, and radio.


----------

